# Pattern Bit or Flush Trim?



## Harris (May 14, 2010)

I am considering buying a pattern bit. (Flush trim with bearing near the shank). I have a Laminate Trim bit, and it works ok, but I think the pattern bit will be easier to use on the hand held router. I also see a flush trim bit with two bearings. It seems that this would be much more versatile. Which one is best? My thinking is, to use it on the router table with the template on the bottom. I am also looking for a shear bit as well, but at this time I am not using a lot of very hardwoods. So, a regular bit will work as well. 
Thanks
Harris


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Harry,
It kinda depends on what you are doing. Sometimes a pattern bit mounted in the table will be too long and protrude well above the work....not good.
You can find flush trim bits with 2" of cutting surface. They work well in a table. Not so great in a hand held, unless your work to be trimmed is pretty thick.
I've never used the bit with dual bearings. So far, haven't found a need.


----------

